# Fussy eaters with diabetes



## sharonlittle (May 28, 2009)

Hi im new to this site, It is my granddaughter who has type 1 and is on mixtard 30. twice a day, her blood glucose is up more times than down,but its her diet that worries me,she is really fussy, she won't eat potatoes in any form,will not touch veg.so most of the time its tuna pasta, wheat biscuit, cheese sandwichs, (or tuna moyo) eggs. my granddaugther is chloe age 8yr next month,she has had diabetes since last setember 08,so if anybody got any ideas, or tips I would be really greatful. yours,worried granmother.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 28, 2009)

only things i can suggest really is to make sure hear bread is wholemeal and the same for her pasta and rice (if she eats it) cheese isnt bad for type 1's and infact i was told by my dsn you can eat as much of it as you like (just not the soft cheeses like philly etc) also maybe try her with cheesy mash. it is really simple and reallt tasty (my 6 year old wont have plain mash but loves this). what sort of wheat biscuits are you giving her?? also does she eat cereal of a morning?? if so try and choose one that is full of fibre and complex carbs as this will release slower throught the day so she will not have such bad highs then 

hope this helps some

mike


----------



## Steff (May 28, 2009)

hi sharon and welcome check this site out www.kraftdiabeticchoices.com might be of some help


----------



## Copepod (May 28, 2009)

I'd add that my nieces (neither of whom have diabetes, but are around 8 years of age) are quite fussy with food at their home, but will eat almost anything given to them by my parents / their grandparents. One of their favourite dishes is shepherd's pie, with onions & carrots with the mince, and potato. Perhaps worth grandmother cooking that for them?

It's not so serious to refuse to eat potato, as there are many other sources of carbohydrate, but worth encouraging fruit and veggies. Having spent a year watching 7 to 8 year olds eating and asking them about food, many don't like many fruit and veggies. The school fruit programme does seem to help, by making it seem a normal part of each day to eat a piece of fruit, which is a start.


----------



## bev (May 28, 2009)

My 11 year old son was like this at that age too! I introduced 'taste test tuesdays'! Before he was allowed his 'normal' food - he had to try 3 differents mouthfuls of all varieties of food! I got a star chart and for every new food he tasted he got a star. (He had to swallow the food.) - then when he had enough stars he was allowed to choose what we had for dinner -sometimes he chose things he had tasted - sometimes he didnt - but that didnt matter really - its not the flavour of things children dont like- its the texture - and once they have had something in their mouth they will often start to ask for it! Alex doesnt eat every food i want him to - but he eats salads now which he NEVER would have done before our special tuesdays!He also eats rice, pasta,and most veg - which he never used to! ( you can just keep a few small plates of leftover food in your fridge from what you have been eating that week).

Perhaps you could have a special taste test night at your house and let your granddaughter choose the foods to try? If you get them involved - they feel more in control. Try to do it in a relaxed way so she doesnt feel pressurised and she may start to look forward to those nights! Bev


----------



## sharonlittle (May 28, 2009)

thanks bev that sounds like a good tip I will give it a try, and let you know how Iwe get on, cheers sharon


----------



## sharonlittle (May 28, 2009)

thankyou for your tip I will give it a go. sharon


----------



## sharonlittle (May 28, 2009)

thanks I will sharon


----------



## sofaraway (May 28, 2009)

thats a great idea Bev, will have to try it with my fussy 24 year old other half!


----------



## bev (May 28, 2009)

Nikki, at 24 your partner should have tasted 'most' foods by now! Not sure if a star chart would work for that age group though! Unless you introduced a 'if you try this' - i will take you out to a nice restaurant chart! If the tasting goes ok - then you pay for the meal - if not then partner pays!Bev


----------



## sasha1 (May 28, 2009)

Hi Sharon.

Does she like cooking..some times getting them involved in the preperation, touching food etc...makes them more curious...
Baked beans are quite good.
Also you could try hiding veg in the food, eg, bubble and squeak, or tuna fish cakes with peas and sweetcorn,coat in wholemeal breadcrumbs
Hope this helps
Heidi


----------



## sharonlittle (May 28, 2009)

*fussy eaters*

Hi sasha1     thankyou for your ideas, I will try it out, chloe does enjoy helping me when I am cooking, so I will get her more envoled hopfully it will help , only she is very stubbon. thanks again, sharon.


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2009)

Do you have a garden?  Maybe your grandaughter could try growing some veg with you?  My children love to grow things in the garden, and this year my 6-year-old daughter who "hates salad" ate tomatoes and lettuce because she had grown them herself.

Kei
xx


----------

